# New Unique Boutique for your pampered pooch!



## poochique (Oct 15, 2012)

Our new online doggie boutique is now open for business at Poochique |
Please come and have a look, 'like' our facebook page or follow us on twitter. Lots more products still to come!

X


----------



## vouchfur (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Poochique,

I like the styling of your site, you have some very nice products. We are launching a daily deal site for the UK pet market very soon. Would you be interested in running a promotion with us? You can get in contact at [email protected]

Many Thanks

& good luck with your business!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Love the site really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## poochique (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you button50!  We are constantly sourcing new products and adding them to our site so please check back regularly! Or you could 'like' us on facebook or follow us on twitter to keep updated with our latest products, offers and news
x


----------



## poochique (Oct 15, 2012)

Lots of new products added! x


----------



## mvpdogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Make your dog more cute and stylish than previous one. yeesss get all car accessories like dog jersey and collar online at very affordable prices.


----------

